# Need help identifying a bike



## Shane Dorey (Feb 3, 2014)

Have got my self a new project. Bought a bike to fix up but having trouble identifying the make and the year. Was told it was from 1940 sometime but I'm not sure. There are no branding, did find a serial number of 6163 on the bottom bracket left side. There is also a stamp of 40A on the middle of the bottom bracket. Any help would be great!


----------

